# erreur fatal : 4MOT/1/40000003 HDD !!!!



## Goli (23 Décembre 2007)

bien bonjour à tous 
Mon iMac alu tout neuf m'affaiche cet erreur fatal : 4MOT/1/40000003 HDD !!!!
du coup plus d'accès à OSx
sur Utilitaire de disque de DVD d'install, dd en rouge, impoosible à verifier le disque ni réparer quoi que soit. Mes disques externes en USB & Firewire ne sont plus accessibles. 
Je n'ai droit qu'à.... windouse de bootcamp et encore ( ça gueule tout le temps : sauvegardez & sortez tout de suite ! )
Personne à AppleCare ( dimanche 23 décembre !!!) 
Avez-vous une idée ? une solution ?  ​


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2007)

DD en rouge = erreur smart = disque dur HS


----------



## Goli (23 Décembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> DD en rouge = erreur smart = disque dur HS


me.....zuttttttttttttttt alors !!!!
rien à faire? Vraiment ??? faut-il que j'envoi le bébé au garage donc !!??​


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2007)

l'erreur smart indique que ton disque a un problème matériel, il te sera dans changer


----------



## Goli (23 Décembre 2007)

Le plus rigolo, c'est que j'arrive encore y installer windows et plus du tout OSX !
Pour un Mac, c'est le comble, non !?
Mais sérieusement, le dd je vais le changer, pas de problème; ce que je voudrais comprendre : pourquoi du coup je n'arrive plus booter sur un dd externe en Firewire où j'ai un OSX installé ??
ou encore, pourquoi je ne peux plus fair un install sur un dd eterne en firewire ? ( dd non reconnu dans utilitaire de disque) ?
est-ce dû à cet "échec s.m.a.r.t." ?


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2007)

un disque interne HS peu bloqué le boot de tout périphérique


----------



## Goli (23 Décembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> un disque interne HS peu bloqué le boot de tout périphérique


alors, si c'est ça, ça roule 
merci pour tout renseignement, macinside !
et Joyeux  Noël


----------



## armen2b (23 Décembre 2007)

Salut
Essaies quand même de zapper la PRam... qui sait ?


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2007)

ben non ... la c'est une panne physique avec une info renvoyer par le disque dur


----------



## Inor (21 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour.

J'ai, peut-être, le même problème mais je n'en suis pas sur.  
Récemment, le démarrage de Léopard, sur mon DD externe, est devenu particulièrement lent.
J'ai vérifié l'aspect logiciel sur Léopard avec Utilitaire de disque et sur le Tigre avec le même outil et, en plus, TechTool Pro. Rien à signaler.
Le Test automatique d'allumage passe sans problème.
Par curiosité, j'ai passé le Hardware Test sur l'iMac ( Tigre ). 
Le test simple : RAS.
Le test approfondi: 1 erreur, à l'issue ou pendant l'examen de *LA CARTE LOGIQUE PRINCIPALE*.
4MOT/1/40000003:HDD
Après réinitialisation du Contrôleur du Système,
Test simple : RAS
Test approfondi : l'erreur est devenue
4MOT/2/40000004:HDD
Pensez-vous qu'il s'agisse vraiment du disque dur ?
Le DD passe les tests matériels TechTool Pro et celui de l'état Smart, avec Onyx.
Le problème n'est-il pas du à la Carte Mère ?
J'ai fait des recherches sur Google, sur le Forum Apple, et d'autres ....
Ces 2 N° d'erreurs sont signalées, sans qu'on sache ce qui se passe réellement et surtout sans solutions.

Pourriez-vous m'éclairer et m'aider ?


----------



## Goli (21 Janvier 2008)

Inor
Si ton DD passe les tests Smart, c'est du bon signe !
Moi, le mien mettait "échec s.m.a.r.t" en rouge. Par contre ce qui me chiffonne c'est le même code d'erreur 4MOT/1/40000003:HDD  avec Hard Test étendu
On croise les doigts pour toi


----------



## Inor (21 Janvier 2008)

Goli a dit:


> Inor
> Si ton DD passe les tests Smart, c'est du bon signe !
> Moi, le mien mettait "échec s.m.a.r.t" en rouge. Par contre ce qui me chiffonne c'est le même code d'erreur 4MOT/1/40000003:HDD  avec Hard Test étendu
> On croise les doigts pour toi



Merci de répondre si vite.  
Mes recherches n'ont mené à rien. :hein: 
Il faudrait connaître, au moins, la signification des codes d'erreurs. Ai-je mal cherché ou y aurait-il de la rétention d'information ?  
Il doit bien y avoir des spécialistes sur le site qui pourraient éclaircir le Problème ?


----------



## Goli (21 Janvier 2008)

Rétention d'information ?  Non je crois pas; cela dit moi aussi j'ai cherché comme un fou de donner un sens à ce maudit 4MOT/1/40000003:HDD !!!!! Sans résultat !
Tout ce que je peux te dire, c'est que quand je l'ai révélé au gars de AppleCare au bout de fil, il n'a pas cherché ni à m'embrouiller ni à me faire faire de longs tests bien surtaxé !!!!!! La réponse était net & rapide : faut changer de disque, point à la ligne. 
Un petit conseil : sauvegarde tout ce que tu peux, tout.


----------



## Inor (21 Janvier 2008)

Goli a dit:


> Rétention d'information ?  Non je crois pas; cela dit moi aussi j'ai cherché comme un fou de donner un sens à ce maudit 4MOT/1/40000003:HDD !!!!! Sans résultat !
> Tout ce que je peux te dire, c'est que quand je l'ai révélé au gars de AppleCare au bout de fil, il n'a pas cherché ni à m'embrouiller ni à me faire faire de longs tests bien surtaxé !!!!!! La réponse était net & rapide : faut changer de disque, point à la ligne.
> Un petit conseil : sauvegarde tout ce que tu peux, tout.



Merci.  
J'ai le clone du DD interne ( Tigre ) et Time Machine ( Léopard ).


----------



## pascalformac (21 Janvier 2008)

une recherche donne pourtant des indications
DD HS , retour boutique
exemple récent  sur...le site Apple
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=6304684


----------



## Goli (21 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> une recherche donne pourtant des indications
> DD HS , retour boutique
> exemple récent  sur...le site Apple
> http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=6304684




Le gars e au moins de chance que moi, vue que le mien est tombé en panne au bout de 2 mois et demi. 
Et je crois que les deux autres discussions en "no english" c'était les miennes sur lesquelles il est tombé en googlant    
En fin, je veux pas être de mauvaise augure mais me semble que avec ces nouvelles iMac alu y a comme un... lézard !

N.B.
Inor, si jamais, si jamais ( j'espère vraiment pas pour toi) ton DD interne ne démarre plus, n'insiste pas à démarrer sur tes DD externes : moi, j'en ai grillé deux comme ça, un clone osx et un Time Machine ! l'un après l'autre, sur un boîtier externe combo usb/firewire... et c'est pas une blague.


----------



## Inor (21 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> une recherche donne pourtant des indications
> DD HS , retour boutique
> exemple récent  sur...le site Apple
> http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=6304684



J'avais lu la discussion.  
Elle est classée comme n'apportant pas de solution.  
This question is not answered.
D'autres sujets parlent de la carte mère.J' aimerais savoir ce qu'il en est avant de faire appel à un spécialiste Apple. Je ne suis plus sous garantie.



Goli a dit:


> Le gars e au moins de chance que moi, vue que le mien est tombé en panne au bout de 2 mois et demi.
> Et je crois que les deux autres discussions en "no english" c'était les miennes sur lesquelles il est tombé en googlant
> En fin, je veux pas être de mauvaise augure mais me semble que avec ces nouvelles iMac alu y a comme un... lézard !
> 
> ...



Je viens d'effectuer une dernière sauvegarde de ma Maison  sur le clone du DD interne de l'iMac. :rose: 
Je ne touche plus aux DD externes.
Merci du conseil.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Janvier 2008)

Inor a dit:


> .J' aimerais savoir ce qu'il en est avant de faire appel à un spécialiste Apple. Je ne suis plus sous garantie.[/COLOR]


Ah ouais , là je comprends que tu fouilles d'abord

ceci dit tu as aussi des réparateurs qui font des devis honnetement ( et travaillent honnêtement , tu sais sans le plan surévaluation du devis et ou surcomptage d'heures de main d'oeuvre)


----------



## Inor (21 Avril 2008)

Bonjour.

J'ai attendu quelque temps, par prudence, avant de vous donner des nouvelles de mon iMac.  
À la suite des conseils prodigués sur le site, je suis passé consulter ( gratuitement ) la Clinique de la Fnac Digitale où j'ai acheté mon ordinateur. En m'écoutant, le spécialiste m'a tout de suite affirmé qu'il s'agissait d'un *problème logiciel* ( pourtant les tests avec Utilitaire de Disque et TechTool Pro ne montraient rien d'anormal ) et conseillé de réinstaller. Ce que j'ai fait. 
Depuis, tout roule correctement.     J'espère que ça continuera !  
Mais j'ignore toujours la signification de l'erreur, titre du post.  
En tout cas, merci à ceux qui se sont inquiétés de mon problème et m'ont fait part de leurs conseils.


----------



## Zyrol (18 Septembre 2008)

Hello,


Je reprends ce post.

Depuis 2 mois mon lecteur optique sur mon imac ne fonctionne plus. quoique j'insere dedans, il me l'ejecte 20 secondes apres.

J'ai fait un apple hardware test, et l'erreur qui m'a sorti est celle là : 
4MOT/1/40000003:HDD  

Rien à voir avec le lecteur optique, il me met en cause le DD, qui selon tous les tests que j'ai pu faire, fonctionne parfaitement (utilitaire de disque, onyx, SMART....)

Bref, je vais amener mon imac dans une centre agrée, j'ai un apple care dessus. Si quelqu'un a une idée entre temps, on sait jamais....


----------



## pascalformac (18 Septembre 2008)

juste un conseil ( mais ty as surement pensé tout seul)
sauvegarde

et avant mise au SAV  enlever les fichiers sensibles , (et  dans le carnet  numero de tel de Carla B , Britney S , Paris H ,  et bien sur celui de lionel de chez macb***)


( peu de risques mais on ne sait jamais)


----------



## Zyrol (18 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> juste un conseil ( mais ty as surement pensé tout seul)
> sauvegarde
> 
> et avant mise au SAV  enlever les fichiers sensibles , (et  dans le carnet  numero de tel de Carla B , Britney S , Paris H ,  et bien sur celui de lionel de chez macb***)
> ...



ou bien sur. en fait c'est mon ordi pro, j'ai un DD time machine connecté en permanence dessus. J'ai récupéré dans mes fonds de tiroir un macbook Core duo 1.8 J'ai transféré grace à time machine tout le contenu de l'imac dessus (en passant c'est assez génial, toutes les préférences passent, ça reste identique)

mais apres quelques jours de test sur le macbook (avant de déposer l'imac), celui-ci vient de lâcher !

donc retour à mon imac... la réparation du lecteur attendra un peu...

Par contre je vais tenter de réparer le macbook. je vais ouvrir un post dans la rubrique appropriée. il faut que je change la carte mère. Je la chnagerais bien pour un Core 2 duo tant qu'à faire, mais je ne sais pas si c'est possbile.

Bref, je reviendrais vous donner des nouvelles sur la panne de l'imac sur ce post quand ce sera réparé ! (pas encore....)


----------



## Goli (19 Septembre 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Je reprends ce post.
> ...



Hello Zyrol
Y a un an, j'ai eu ce code d'error pour mon DD. Si le tien dans utilitaire disque ne s'affiche pas en rouge et qu'il ne râle pas pour s.m.a.r.t,, il est fort possible que ce même code peut signifier autre chose... enfin, mon DD a été changé depuis, et tout roule.
N'oublie pas, comme les potes t'ont déjà averti : SAUVEGARDE !!!!!!!!!!
et bonne chance


----------



## Zyrol (19 Septembre 2008)

Goli a dit:


> N'oublie pas, comme les potes t'ont déjà averti : SAUVEGARDE !!!!!!!!!!
> et bonne chance



Pas besoin de m'avertir... je sauvegarde depuis que j'ai mon premier ordinateur (à l'époque, un truc sans des disquettes 5 pouces et un écran N&B...) ... La seule différence, c'est qu'avec les outils de maintenant (time machine en particulier) c'est bien plus facile !!!


----------

